# Critique my keyword guide and my site



## XKeyworder (Aug 18, 2007)

I set up a commercial web site to sell my e-book on how to do keywording (which is assigning keywords to photographs), but the sales aren't going good at all.
Please check out my site at http://www.zosbooks.com and provide feedback on what do you think prevents people from buying this e-book.
Thanks anyone in advance.

Igor


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 18, 2007)

Not really the right forum for this, I think.


----------

